# facciamoci vedere



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

insomma, basta fare i vigliacchi. siccome io e tatina ne abbiamo raccolte parecchie, a grande richiesta abbiamo deciso di postare le foto di cui disponiamo. se volete opporvi, fatelo ora...


----------



## ranatan (16 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma, basta fare i vigliacchi. siccome io e tatina ne abbiamo raccolte parecchie, a grande richiesta abbiamo deciso di postare le foto di cui disponiamo. se volete opporvi, fatelo ora...


MI OPPONGOOOOOOOO!!!!
E se proprio devi, mi raccomando...non postare quella in cui avevo le dita nel naso


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*.....*

Avete creato una trepidante attesa... adesso procedete!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> MI OPPONGOOOOOOOO!!!!
> E se proprio devi, mi raccomando...non postare quella in cui avevo le dita nel naso


 
peccato, era quella che preferivo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma, basta fare i vigliacchi. siccome io e tatina ne abbiamo raccolte parecchie, a grande richiesta abbiamo deciso di postare le foto di cui disponiamo. se volete opporvi, fatelo ora...


 io ne ho una di te che zoppichi facendo mosse sconce in via montenapoleone.....attenta a ciò che posti.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

cominceremmo con kid, dato che ha sollevato la questione...


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ne ho una di te che zoppichi facendo mosse sconce in via montenapoleone.....attenta a ciò che posti.....


oddio mi va' per traverso il caffè...............


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ne ho una di te che zoppichi facendo mosse sconce in via montenapoleone.....attenta a ciò che posti.....


mosse sconce? guarda che ti confondi, non sono io che mi stavo per schiantare sullo specchietto del furgone


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

*si prosegue con geisha il tenero coniglietto*


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma, basta fare i vigliacchi. siccome io e tatina ne abbiamo raccolte parecchie, a grande richiesta abbiamo deciso di postare le foto di cui disponiamo. se volete opporvi, fatelo ora...


 
Per me non c'è problema....sempre detto la verità e sinceramente se dovessi scoprire che il mio compagno posta anche lui qui...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....sarebbe un bel colpo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

*alesera...*

.


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Ottobre 2008)

View attachment 1951


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


>


 
ho la scorta di golia ne vuoi??????????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> View attachment 1951


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mosse sconce? guarda che ti confondi, non sono io che mi stavo per schiantare sullo specchietto del furgone


 me l'ero dimenticato......


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

*marì e verena*


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ho la scorta di golia ne vuoi??????????


 
immagino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    no grazie


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .


 
alesera è spettacolare.. ahahahah


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

*bruja, fedi, minerva, giovanni*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

*brugola...*

.


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

riuscite sempre a svaccare ogni post che scrivo.
tanti cari saluti.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


>


buona questa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   so' pure della Juve...!


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


>


 molto carino quello con la stella;
ma che ci faccio con lo staff?
sono un animale solitario e poco incline alle regole


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> buona questa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei l'unica ad averci visto bella verena in mezzo a ste stronze con le loro scassapalle di suocere.. senza contegno e religione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

*asudem*

.


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

bella anche asu


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sei l'unica ad averci visto bella verena in mezzo a ste stronze con le loro scassapalle di suocere.. senza contegno e religione...


 
le stronze sentitamente ringraziano e contraccambiano il complimento....


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sei l'unica ad averci visto bella verena in mezzo a ste stronze con le loro scassapalle di suocere.. senza contegno e religione...


grazie cara stamani non mi avevano ancora detto stronza....... a te il merito di essere la prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	













avanti il prossimo.......


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusa tati ma più di aprire un thread e chiedere di spoastare i post ma che kazzo si doveva fare?
> gli OT sono all'ordine delg iorno; è nella dinamica di come evolvovno le discussioni...e vvai su......


prevedo che finisce male..........


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> *prevedo* che finisce male..........


ti sei comprata la palla di vetro?


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti sei comprata la palla di vetro?


no c'ho l'occhio


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

chissenefrega io non intervengo più. non mi meritate.


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Ottobre 2008)

,


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le stronze sentitamente ringraziano e contraccambiano il complimento....


 
figurati è stato un piacere, ma c'è poco da contraccambiare...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> figurati è stato un piacere, ma c'è poco da contraccambiare...


c'è uno stronza da contaccambiare....ma hai ragione, quando fai così ti meriteresti d'essere pigliata a paccheri....ma poi si spezzano le unghiette


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

tesò.. hai cominciato te.. mi sono scocciata che ogni post ch emetto viene svaccato. è una vera rottura. a  me non frega se mi dai della stronza. quando occorre lo sono.
anzi lo sono sempre. ma quando vedo certe cose lo sono più che mai.
non metterò più post per la vostra immensa gioia così potrete lamentarvi senza nesusno che dica nulla.
e che buon prò vi faccia lamentarvi anche quando siete fuori luogo.
ringrazio e saluto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò.. hai cominciato te.. mi sono scocciata che ogni post ch emetto viene svaccato. è una vera rottura. a  me non frega se mi dai della stronza. quando occorre lo sono.
> anzi lo sono sempre. ma quando vedo certe cose lo sono più che mai.
> *non metterò più post *per la vostra immensa gioia così potrete lamentarvi senza nesusno che dica nulla.
> e che buon prò vi faccia lamentarvi anche quando siete fuori luogo.
> ringrazio e saluto.


non vorrai abbandonarmi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò.. hai cominciato te.. mi sono scocciata che ogni post ch emetto viene svaccato. è una vera rottura. a me non frega se mi dai della stronza. quando occorre lo sono.
> anzi lo sono sempre. ma quando vedo certe cose lo sono più che mai.
> non metterò più post per la vostra immensa gioia così potrete lamentarvi senza nesusno che dica nulla.
> e che buon prò vi faccia lamentarvi anche quando siete fuori luogo.
> ringrazio e saluto.


tati io mi son scusata subitro appena ti sei lamentata e sn andata a fare una richiesta in comunicazioni.....
sono stati svaccati thread molto + seri e nn s el'è presa nessuno....anzi, forse solo io, una volta, mesi fa.....
a me non è che fa piacere se nn posti tu, poi fa' come ti senti meglio


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrai abbandonarmi?


facciamo che rispondo solo ai tuoi ammora


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tati io mi son scusata subitro appena ti sei lamentata e sn andata a fare una richiesta in comunicazioni.....
> sono stati svaccati thread molto + seri e nn s el'è presa nessuno....anzi, forse solo io, una volta, mesi fa.....
> a me non è che fa piacere se nn posti tu, poi fa' come ti senti meglio


 
non si tratta di serietà del post o meno.. il fatto è che nessuno mi ascolta.
non ha senso scrivere se nessuno ti caga no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> facciamo che rispondo solo ai tuoi ammora


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non si tratta di serietà del ost o meno.. il fatto è chenessuno mi ascolta.
> non ha senso scrivere ce nessuno ti caga no?


 
non è vero...dai....a proposito ma la foto mia dov'è?


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

domani.. mi sto masturbando ora


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> domani.. mi sto masturbando ora


 te possino


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non si tratta di serietà del post o meno.. il fatto è che nessuno mi ascolta.
> non ha senso scrivere se nessuno ti caga no?


 .....E non ti è venuto il dubbio che questo possa accadere semplicemente perchè nella media ii tuoi argomenti non interessano? O che vengono superati da altri argomenti più "popolari"?
Io di 3d ne propongo pochi, ma poi tento di curarli come un orticello: ametto e pratico ampiamente le svaccate, ma poi tento di tenere alto il tono delle risposte IT in maniera da continuare comunque a cavare qualcosa di buono in mezzo agli svaccamenti Se poi proprio non mi caga nessuno..... pazienza.
Finchè il mio 3d compare nella prima pagina dell'indice, ogni tanto tento di fargil il massaggio cardiaco, ma l'accanimento terapeutico non va oltre, e pazienza. Se ci tengo proprio così tanto a quell'argomento, o lo ripropongo in altra veste, oppure emigro.
Senza incazzarsi, senza offendersi, anche e soprattutto perchè non ne vale la pena.


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

perfetto motivo in più per non scrivere.
grazie per essere così bravo a consolare le persone.
bye


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perfetto motivo in più per non scrivere.
> grazie per essere così bravo a consolare le persone.
> bye


Non fare la permalosa come me Tatina....


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

non si tratta di esser epermalosi o meno. sono stanca. tutto qui. stanca di non essere ascoltata. non ho più argomenti. se parlo di me è una barba, se parlo di quel che mi capita sono una *****, una nullità. se volgio far sorridere vengo ignorata eppure io e angelo ieri a guardare le foto raccolte ci siamo sganasciate dal ridere. ci si inventa di tutto ma nulla serve. nulla viene colto. sip ermettono pure di darmi consigli su come far tirare un post, ma a me non frega nulla. io voglio solo comunicare e ricevere risposte a tono a quel che scrivo. non è quasi mai così. la comunicazione non c'è. non la vedo. non la sento.
non serve. è un giocattolo inutile. sempre e solo capaci dilamentarvi su tutto. ogni cosa che propongo è merda e dovete riderci sopra. perfetto. l'universo è una vaccata, le cose che faccio sono schifose, quel che scrivo viene frainteso il più delle volte (vedi alesera), scrivo come parlo, questo è il mio problema. sono sincera e non la mando a dire. è un problema?
ne prendo atto.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina non dire cazzate e resta  qua


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ogni cosa che propongo è merda e dovete riderci sopra. perfetto. l'universo è una vaccata, le cose che faccio sono schifose, quel che scrivo viene frainteso il più delle volte (vedi alesera), scrivo come parlo, questo è il mio problema. sono sincera e non la mando a dire. è un problema?
> ne prendo atto.


E' anche il mio problema. E ieri al mio thread del Fatevi vedere mi hai sfottuto pure tu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Io leggo tutti i thread senza distinzione alcuna, pure i tuoi, se ti può far piacere. E ti assicuro che i tuoi thread sono molto meglio di altri. Dai su con il morale!


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

un conto è chiedere la luna, un altro è non venire cagati proprio.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> un conto è chiedere la luna, un altro è non venire cagati proprio.


Ti assicuro che a volte è meglio non essere cagati, piuttosto che derisi! Dai su, ripigliati!


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

non ci penso proprio. fine dell'avventura.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che a volte è meglio non essere cagati, piuttosto che derisi! Dai su, ripigliati!



macchè derisi e derisi!! ci si piglia un po' tutti per il culo senza drammi!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Ottobre 2008)

*angelo*

.


----------



## Old geisha (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non si tratta di esser epermalosi o meno. sono stanca. tutto qui. stanca di non essere ascoltata. non ho più argomenti. se parlo di me è una barba, se parlo di quel che mi capita sono una *****, una nullità. se volgio far sorridere vengo ignorata eppure io e angelo ieri a guardare le foto raccolte ci siamo sganasciate dal ridere. ci si inventa di tutto ma nulla serve. nulla viene colto. sip ermettono pure di darmi consigli su come far tirare un post, ma a me non frega nulla. io voglio solo comunicare e ricevere risposte a tono a quel che scrivo. non è quasi mai così. la comunicazione non c'è. non la vedo. non la sento.
> non serve. è un giocattolo inutile. sempre e solo capaci dilamentarvi su tutto. ogni cosa che propongo è merda e dovete riderci sopra. perfetto. l'universo è una vaccata, le cose che faccio sono schifose, quel che scrivo viene frainteso il più delle volte (vedi alesera), scrivo come parlo, questo è il mio problema. sono sincera e non la mando a dire. è un problema?
> ne prendo atto.


di una cosa hai ragione e te la approvo ..... qui dentro ci si sta' ammuffendo.......
non si riesce a ridere, a volte è piu' pensante stare qui dentro che fuori.
lo pensavo ieri sera, i veterani qui dentro consolano le matricole. a volte mi sembra che qui ci piangiamo addosso!!!!!!!!!! uffa


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

appunto.. basterebbe ascoltare e smetterla di svaccare i post degli altri..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> un conto è chiedere la luna, un altro è non venire cagati proprio.


 L'hai chiesto tu espressamente e personalmente a metà nick del forum.


Scusa se ho risposto, come evito di fare sempre su i tuoi interventi, su tua richiesta.
Non trasgredirò più e continuerò "a starti alla larga".


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

ma sai vivo lo stesso, che tu ci sia o meno.

scusa, avrei chiesto la luna io? non mi pare proprio... mi riferivo a kid...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

*italia1*

.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai chiesto tu espressamente e personalmente a metà nick del forum.
> 
> 
> Scusa se ho risposto, come evito di fare sempre su i tuoi interventi, su tua richiesta.
> Non trasgredirò più e continuerò "a starti alla larga".


 
bhè... premesso che sono la prima che svacca i thread, quindi io non mi lamento, il discorso di tatina mi pare diverso. lei può anche aver chiesto a metà forumisti di non considerarla, ma capisco che le dia fastidio non solo che la restante metà faccia altrettanto, ma che lo faccia spudoramente su un thread "suo", ignorando le sue richieste di non svaccarlo.


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

ahahahah.. moio...


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*la mitica lettrice*


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*la dolce giusy*


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .


ma proprio la pecora, minchiona?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

*oscuro*

in una sua espressione rilassata


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*il simpatico moltimodi*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

*toujours*

.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


>


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*l'atletico iago*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma proprio la pecora, minchiona?


 













che dovrei dire io che hai messo il cane-gorilla?


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*grande82 la grande *


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Di maialce proprio non ce n'è vero?
Mi dite dove le trovate 'ste foto?


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


>



gracias, me gusta...
_
...lo scoiattolo volante_...
















per te:
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lEAAfNowUSo&feature=related


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

tenero...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    grazie


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di maialce proprio non ce n'è vero?
> Mi dite dove le trovate 'ste foto?


 
basta chiedere


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*persa*


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

*tatina*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

*miciolidia*

.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

ma dove le trovate ste cagate? sembrano sperimentazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	













comunque...vado anch'io col primo..italia1


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dove le trovate ste cagate? sembrano sperimentazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Cat


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelo del male


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .


 
... e poi dicono che fa bene andare in palestra


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*angelodelmale*


----------



## Old sperella (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> angelo del male








  la facevo più giovane


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Moltimodi


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*asu + brugola*


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Italia 1*


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


bellissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

posso usarla come avatar??


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Mari'*

View attachment 1971


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> posso usarla come avatar??


me certemont


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> basta chiedere


 Ma questo e un caniallocco! (cane maiale allocco)
Mi somiglia, è vero, ma l'alce?


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Air che va a fare la spesa*


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

toujours

View attachment 1964


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

lettrice


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*La Lupa*

View attachment 1972


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Tatina*


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*emma*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


 
non mi riprenderò mai. mi sta per partire un embolo.
***** è preciso!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

lettrice è questahttp://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=405239&postcount=89


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>




























non metto mai colori così sgargianti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi riprenderò mai. mi sta per partire un embolo.
> ***** è preciso!


dopo una ceretta...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dopo una ceretta...


e come ti vedo io?? non ti piace?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









dolce come uno scoiattolino ma con due palle così.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e come ti vedo io?? non ti piace??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi hai messo a nudo..........


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Verena*

View attachment 1968


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dove le trovate ste cagate? sembrano sperimentazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi auguro che gli sia stata scattata di venerdì, perchè se è di lunedì, ora di fine settimana non cammina più


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi auguro che gli sia stata scattata di venerdì, perchè se è di lunedì, ora di fine settimana non cammina più


gli è stata scattata stamattina dopo la discussione con oscuro


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Giusy*


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

*alesera*

View attachment 1969


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

*tutù*

però non è giusto !io e brugola sempre insieme...io voglio il mio personale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

*asudem*

poi non dire che non vieni viziata...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> poi non dire che non vieni viziata...


io mi vedo più così


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi vedo più così


che splendore...
se trovassi un gatto così butterei pallina nel sacco dell'umido


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che splendore...
> se trovassi un gatto così butterei pallina nel sacco dell'umido


che fetecchia!!


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> però non è giusto !io e brugola sempre insieme...io voglio il mio personale


Ho quella che ti ho fatto mentre controllavi i collegamenti della tv ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





View attachment 1970


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi vedo più così


Asu...... mi sto facendo delle fantasie su di te......


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Ho quella che ti ho fatto mentre controllavi i collegamenti della tv ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, perfetto! ..diciamo che l'espressione che prendo davanti ai problemi tecnici è quella...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Asu...... mi sto facendo delle fantasie su di te......


ehm...ho detto *come mi vedo io*


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lettrice



O brutta stronza


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> toujours
> 
> View attachment 1964













ma è di tanti anni fa ...  adesso li ho tagliati


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O brutta stronza


ma come?? non ti piace, caprettina??


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm...ho detto *come mi vedo io*


Mi hai centrato in pieno petto!!
Adoro le gattacce nere!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi hai centrato in pieno petto!!
> Adoro le gattacce nere!!!


il mio ex diceva che ero una gattina dal pelo rosso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













non perchè sia ros e cavei golosa de usei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma perchè in*****sa..


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio ex diceva che ero una gattina dal pelo rosso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda, chiudo qui la sviolinata perchè non voglio svaccare ancora il thread (se non avessi la connessione lentissima parteciperei anch'io alla gara).
Ti dico solo che qualche mese fa mi sono giocato una storia con una tipa solo perchè quando sono andato a casa sua ho passato tutto il tempo a far incazzare come una biscia la sua gatta nera. Per me non esisteva nient'altro! Sono andato a casa inn bianco, sanguinante ma felice!!!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda, chiudo qui la sviolinata perchè non voglio svaccare ancora il thread (se non avessi la connessione lentissima parteciperei anch'io alla gara).
> *Ti dico solo che qualche mese fa mi sono giocato una storia* con una tipa solo perchè quando sono andato a casa sua *ho passato tutto il tempo* a far incazzare come una biscia l*a sua gatta nera*. Per me non esisteva nient'altro! Sono andato a casa inn bianco, sanguinante ma felice!!!!!


e' la tecnica della gatta ... le donne la usano quando il potenziale partner non stimola


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e' la tecnica della gatta ... le donne la usano quando il potenziale partner non stimola


e io che ho solo il pilù...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


sono commossa....


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono commossa....


Guarda che ti rovini la repurazione!
Comunque sono daccordo anch'io: ti sta a pennello!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che ti rovini la repurazione!
> Comunque sono daccordo anch'io: ti sta a pennello!


e nn hai visto la foto che ho postato di là


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io che ho solo il pilù...


has has pilùnken ... tecnica più pericolosa però ...


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono commossa....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


 sei sempre il mio principino dolce


----------



## Old Toujours (17 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei sempre il mio principino dolce



View attachment 1973


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 1973


è proprio "il piccolo principe"


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma questo e un caniallocco! (cane maiale allocco)
> Mi somiglia, è vero, ma l'alce?


 
le avevano finite...


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

tutù e emma.. se volete vi lasciamo soli


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tutù e emma.. se volete vi lasciamo soli


 no no per carità, dovessi riprendere con la storia che non ti cachiamo proprio o ti svacchiamo il thread....lassa sta'....per oggi a incazzature e giornata di merda ho già dato.....


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


 
son caduta dalla sedia...


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


 
tenero tutù.. ho sempre deisderato essere una coccinella portafortuna


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no no per carità, dovessi riprendere con la storia che non ti cachiamo proprio o ti svacchiamo il thread....lassa sta'....per oggi a incazzature e giornata di merda ho già dato.....


 
d'ora in poi non scrivo più .. posto foto così capite al volo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> d'ora in poi non scrivo più .. posto foto così capite al volo...


 servirebbe a qualcosa cercare di farti desistere? noooooooooo
quindi fa' come ti senti meglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè... premesso che sono la prima che svacca i thread, quindi io non mi lamento, il discorso di tatina mi pare diverso. lei può anche aver chiesto a metà forumisti di non considerarla, ma capisco che le dia fastidio non solo che la restante metà faccia altrettanto, ma che lo faccia spudoramente su un thread "suo", ignorando le sue richieste di non svaccarlo.


 Io ho risposto perché le avrei risposto volentieri, ma non l'ho fatto per sua espressa richiesta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> le avevano finite...


Ma no! Ci siamo ancora io e quelle di Koda


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma, basta fare i vigliacchi. siccome io e tatina ne abbiamo raccolte parecchie, a grande richiesta abbiamo deciso di postare le foto di cui disponiamo. se volete opporvi, fatelo ora...


Non voglio fare i miei soliti interventi ma...AdM, mi hai lasciato sbigottito: ho letto il titolo del tuo post e mi sono bloccato...pensavo fosse una richiesta sconcia.
Ora, dopo questa parentesi, rientriamo in tema.
Al tempo, misi come avatar una mia foto in negativo: se non ricordo male, P/R fu veloce, fece un copia-incolla, la 'ribaltò' in positivo e vide quant'è ficccco (ma dove?!?!?) Marco.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non voglio fare i miei soliti interventi ma...AdM, mi hai lasciato sigottito: ho letto il titolo del tuo post e mi sono bloccato...pensavo fosse una richiesta sconcia.
> Ora, dopo questa parentesi, rientriamo in tema.
> Al tempo, misi come avatar una mia foto in negativo: se non ricordo male, P/R fu veloce, fece un copia-incolla, la 'ribaltò' in positivo e vide quant'è ficccco (ma dove?!?!?) Marco.
> Air


Ricordi bene ...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricordi bene ...


Dimenticavo: P/R ha stampato diverse copie del mio dolce visino...una la tiene persino in auto, appiccicata al cruscotto, come Santino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .
Quando ha bisogno d'una protezione, scendo un attimo, le do una mano e risalgo.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: P/R ha stampato diverse copie del mio dolce visino...una la tiene persino in auto, appiccicata al cruscotto, come Santino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non provocare ...io non butto mai nulla...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non provocare ...io non butto mai nulla...


in effetti dei porc(ol)i non si butta via nulla...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Ottobre 2008)

Ma io di Air butterei via le mutande


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io di Air butterei via le mutande


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io di Air butterei via le mutande


Letteronzola, ti perdono solo perchè operi nel settore e quindi possono non garbarti i boxer bianchi di D&G...
...comunque sei porcola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bacio
Airforever


----------



## Lettrice (18 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Letteronzola, ti perdono solo perchè operi nel settore e quindi possono non garbarti i boxer bianchi di D&G...
> ...comunque sei porcola...
> 
> 
> ...


Era una battuta innocente... tu subito a pensare male


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era una battuta innocente... tu subito a pensare male


Gioia, hai cannato a digitare: volevi dire...battuta indecente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ricordo che ero in divisa, con tanto d'impermeabile ma...stranamente mi sono sentito nudo...mi hai letteralmente spogliato con gli occhi, mi hai radiografato, hai estratto la paletta col numero 10 e...





Air


----------



## Lettrice (18 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, hai cannato a digitare: volevi dire...battuta indecente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sappi che io la radiografia la faccio a tutti... indistintamente!
Poi guarda che un 10 non si da mica cosi' eh... va guadagnato... 






Poi scusa ma io sono stata abbastanza educata da srvolare sul tuo filo di bava...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sappi che io la radiografia la faccio a tutti... indistintamente!
> Poi guarda che un 10 non si da mica cosi' eh... va guadagnato...
> 
> 
> ...


Cribbio, ti sei sempre autodescritta autominimizzandoti: infatti, quando t'ho vista, ho notato l'abbigliamento che corrispondeva...ma l'interno della scatola, no...e non mi sono fatto subito avanti.
Però, mi piacciono le fanciulle che si autominimizzano e poi ti ritrovi davanti delle grandi gnocchettine.
Airforever


----------



## tatitati (19 Ottobre 2008)

minkia...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> minkia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cribbio, ti sei sempre autodescritta autominimizzandoti: infatti, quando t'ho vista, ho notato l'abbigliamento che corrispondeva...ma l'interno della scatola, no...e non mi sono fatto subito avanti.
> Però, mi piacciono le fanciulle che si autominimizzano e poi ti ritrovi davanti delle grandi gnocchettine.
> Airforever


Suvvia! Hostì un si pòle trombà!
Ite altrove a davvi 'na ripassata!


----------

